# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  تعرّف على الأعراض المبكرة للسرطان!

## tariq144

اكتشاف السرطان في مراحله الأولى يجعل الشفاء الكامل منه أمراً ممكناً. قد  يكون ألماً عادياً كالتعب والإرهاق مؤشراً على سرطان أو مجرد شيئ عرضي، حسب  ما ذكر مقال لموقع Heilpraxis الألماني. "يصاب خُمس الرجال في حياتهم  بسرطان البروستات، وهو ما يجعل هذا النوع من السرطان كسرطان الثدي عند  المرأة من حيث ارتفاع نسبة الإصابة به"، هذا ما خلص إليه بيان صحفي للمشفى  الجامعي في جامعة فيينا في النمسا. وقد حث البيان الرجال على إجراء فحص  دوري. 
وأضاف البيان أن نسبة موت الرجال بالسرطان أعلى من مثيلتها عند النساء،  مرجعاً الأسباب إلى العادات الحياتية للرجال من حيث كثرة التدخين وشرب  الكحول، وكذلك إلى عدم إجراء الرجال للفحوصات الدورية. ويقول رئيس قسم  البولية في مشفى فيينا الجامعي شاهرخ شریعت: "لا يذهب الرجال للطبيب إلا  بعد الشعور بالآلام، وحتى هنا لا يذهبون إلا بعد أن تحثهم زوجاتهم"، ناصحاً  الرجال بعد بلوغ الخامسة والأربعين بمراجعة طبيب أمراض الكلى والمسالك  البولية للفحص الدوري. 
وقد تشير أعراض التعب المزمن والتراجع في الكفاءة وفقدان الوزن إلى سرطان  القولون أو سرطان نقي العظم أو سرطان الكلية أو سرطان الدم. كما يمكن أن  تنذر مشاكل في البلع إلى سرطانات المعدة والمريء والحنجرة. 
وقد يمكن التعرف على سرطان الرئة من خلال السعال المزمن والسعال المصحوب بالدم والألم في الصدر وضيق التنفس. 
كما تشير البحة في الصوت إلى سرطاني البلعوم والحنجرة. 
أما الصداع فقد ينذر بسرطان نقي العظم. كما قد يشير كذلك إلى سرطان الدماغ،  وخصوصاً عندما يترافق ذلك مع مشاكل عصبية كاضطرابات الدوخة والنعاس وتنميل  الأطراف واضطراب الرؤية والسمع. 
وذكر موقع Onko International الذي تشرف عليه الجمعية الألمانية للسرطان  (Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft) أنه في بعض حالات السرطان كسرطان الخصية تبلغ  نسبة الشفاء الكامل فوق 90 بالمئة في حال تم كشفه مبكراً. كما أورد الموقع  عدة أعراض لمختلف أنواع السرطان منها: 
· تورم أو تصلب أو عقدة على الجلد أو الأغشية المخاطية أو الأنسجة الرخوة. 
· آلام لا يعرف مصدرها 
· تغيرات في الصدر والخصية 
· تضخم الغدة الدرقية 
· سعال مزمن 
· سعال مزمن مصحوب بدم 
· بحة صوت مزمنة 
· ضيق في التنفس 
· مشاكل عند البلع 
· تغير لون الجلد ولون وحجم وشكل الثآليل 
· خروج دم في السائل المنوي 
· خروج الدم عند النساء بعد سن اليأس أو بين أوقات الدورة الشهرية 
· آلام عند التغوط والتبول مصحوب بخروج الدم 
· الحرقة 
· آلام في المعدة والانتفاخ 
· التجشؤ والقيئ المستمران 
· فقدان الشهية وفقدان الوزن 
· الحمى والتعرق والدوخة 
· نوبات التشنج 
· الحكة المستمرة 
· عدم التئام الجروح أو التئامها ببطء.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*عليك نور يا غالي
+++++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

*الله يحمي كل المسلمين من شره*

----------

